# Umleitung von Google Ergebnissen / Hijacker / Google Werbung



## Ghost-Dawg (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo miteinander von einem mittlerweile etwas verzeifelten tutorials.de Mitglied

Obwohl mein System ( Windows 2000 SP4 Build 2195 ) die letzen 2 Jahre einwandfrei lief, habe ich es mittlerweile geschafft mir ein Problem einzufangen dessen ich einfach nicht Herr werde.

Jedesmal wenn ich einen Suchbegriff bei google.de eingebe wird die erste Ergebnisseite mit so schönen Links wie http://www.thefreedictionary.com / xuppa.org / adultfriendfinder.com / starware.com etc. versehen; die folgenden Ergebnisseiten sind jedoch völlig normal.

Als Browser benutze ich selten den IE, in den restlichen Fällen ( ca 98,5 % ) den Crazybrowser ( mittlerweile AM Browser ).

Auf der Suche nach Spy / Adware Threads habe ich bisher folgende gelesen und die Ratschläge ( wenn bis jetzt auch erfolglos ) befolgt:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials190242.html&highlight=adware
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials139122.html
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials188610.html&highlight=hijacking
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials202102.html&highlight=hijacking

Spybot S&D sagt, er habe keine Spione gefunden. Die Startseiten im IE bzw Crazybrowser sind alle zurückgesetzt worden auf about:blank und beim Starten der Browser auch leer. 
Ad Aware hat gestern 47 Einträge gefunden und diese behoben, jedoch wie gesagt ohne Erfolg.
CWS Shredder hat nichts gefunden.
HijackThis hat einige Sachen gefunden, jedoch keine die ich nicht als "gefährlich" identifizieren konnte ( mit Hilfe der Erkennungs-Anleitung auf der Homepage ).
In der Registry habe ich nach Schlüsseln wie adult, dictionary, xuppa etc gesucht und auch einige gefunden und gelöscht.

Auch eine Überprüfung meiner Festplatte im abgesicherten Modus hat keine Ergebnisse / Verbesserungen gebracht.

In einem der Threads stand man solle die Hosts-Liste überprüfen, dies fiel jedoch ebenfalls ohne brauchbare Ergebnisse aus.
In einem weiteren Thread stand etwas von "mshta.exe" , diese umzubenennen brachte jedoch auch nichts.

Ich werde an dieser Stelle die Logs der Programme zwecks Übersichtlichkeit als .txt anhängen.

PS: Als ich vorhin die Google Suche über den gerade installierten FireFox öffnete sagte mir dieser dass die Informationen über eine unverschlüsselte Verbindung weitergeleitet werden; ist die Google Suche von Grund auf unverschlüsselt oder spricht das doch für irgendeinen Fehler ?

PPS: Ich möchte an dieser Stelle die Diskussion "Welcher Browser ist besser" nicht neu anfachen, sondern einfach nur versuchen dieses Problem zu lösen, da ein Neuaufsetzen des Systems gerade unpassend ist; es wäre auch kein grosses Problem eine Ergebnisseite weiter zu gehen um zu finden was ich suche WENN ich nicht zwischen 30 und 100 mal am Tag Google aufrufen würde...

Danke im Voraus !


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Mai 2005)

Folgende Einträge verdienen genauere Betrachtung:

```
- Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\winnt\system32\flsmngr.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\winnt\system32\flsmngr.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\winnt\system32\flsmngr.dll
O15 - ProtocolDefaults: '@ivt' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Intranet Zone
O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'file' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone
O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'ftp' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone
O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'http' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone
O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'https' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone
```

In den meisten Fällen hilft es in die Recovery-Konsole zu booten (NICHT Abgesicherter Modus!) und entsprechende Dateien per Hand zu löschen.


----------



## Ghost-Dawg (20. Mai 2005)

Also im Moment sitze ich hier und strahle wie die Sonne, denn das LSP Fix Programm scheint soweit das Problem gelöst zu haben.
Die flsmngr.dll wurde infiziert und nach dem Ausführen des Programmes sind meine Google-Ergebnisse wieder werbefrei. Ich hoffe nur die Datei macht sich nicht zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt bemerkbar ( bzw das Fehlen dieser Datei ).

Was ich jedoch noch gerne wissen würde: Die Protokolle die nicht in den Zonen liegen in denen sie eigentlich sein sollten, wie bekomme ich die wieder dahin oder gelöscht ( notfalls ) ?

Danke für die Hilfe !


----------

